# ODP Regional Championships 2017



## MakeAPlay (Dec 29, 2016)

http://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209717741.html#.WGVSXVMrKM8

Congratulations to the many talented players!  Lets bring home 6 regional titles again!!


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 7, 2017)

What's up with the rosters?  I see some girl 03's on the 04 roster and some girl 04's on the 03 roster.  I even see some names duplicated on multiple teams.  Come on cal south, let's spell check this stuff.  I assume 04's aren't playing up right?  I can't imagine anyone good enough to do that at this level.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 7, 2017)

soccer dude said:


> What's up with the rosters?  I see some girl 03's on the 04 roster and some girl 04's on the 03 roster.  I even see some names duplicated on multiple teams.  Come on cal south, let's spell check this stuff.  I assume 04's aren't playing up right?  I can't imagine anyone good enough to do that at this level.



http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2017-ODP-Region-IV-Championships/Game/57959/Hawaii03HI/CalSouth03CA-S/


http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2017-ODP-Region-IV-Championships/Game/58044/CalSouth04CA-S/NewMexico04NM/

The first link has the '03's and the second link is the '04's.  Do those rosters look right?  I don't see any duplicate players.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like all 5 girls age groups are in the final tomorrow.  Good luck and let's make it a clean sweep!!

#CALSOUTHDOMINANCE


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Never a surprise


----------



## Buckyballer (Jan 7, 2017)

20-0? Yikes!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 7, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Never a surprise


Even with all the talent it isn't easy to win.  Teams try to bunker and counter against them and it can be a test of the young ladies patience for sure. 

Good luck to them.


----------



## hero4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cal south dominated ODP Regional Championships (boys & girls)!!!


----------



## SuperNatural (Jan 8, 2017)

Hahaha who are these players?

B03


----------



## LA4LIFE (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations to the 2003 Odp girls!!
Dominated every game ,and didn't give up any goals in the tournament. Would have loved to see these girls play teams from other regions.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 8, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2017-ODP-Region-IV-Championships/Game/57959/Hawaii03HI/CalSouth03CA-S/
> 
> 
> http://tournaments.usyouthsoccer.org/events/2017-ODP-Region-IV-Championships/Game/58044/CalSouth04CA-S/NewMexico04NM/
> ...


These links look good but that wasn't the link I responded to.  It was http://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209717741.html#.WHMXbLWQzb1.  Here it shows the rosters kind of jumbled up.  It's a moot point now though since the official rosters look correct.


----------

